# apple snails



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Do apple snails do a good job at clearing up algae?I know from browsing posts that they can not breed easily in aquariums.Is that right?I have never went out of my way to buy snails but if they can clear up my tank and not overpopulate it I would love to have a couple.Thanks I know this question has probably been asked a lot but I have looked for about 30 mins. and I couldn't find the answer.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

They are probably my favorite snails. They don't breed easily, so you won't be overrun with little snails. Confirmed by others here, they apparently don't eat plants, which is pretty astonishing. They do a decently good job of cleaning a tank. Before my last move, I had a 40 gallon bow front tank, with just a single pleco and apple snail keeping things clean. They did a good job considering it was just the two of them. Apple snails really stand out in a tank, and get large enough to really hold their own in a tank. i love them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Apple snails do an incredible job with algae on the glass, gravel, heater, bubble wand, and filter intake. I know that's pretty much the entire tank, but they do miss an spot or so on oddly shaped decorations, which Plecos can take care of that.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

How common are they? I haven't seen them come up in a "for sale" thread yet and I haven't seen them locally.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I haven't seen them locally since the pet store I used to see them at all of the time closed.I am going to ask to have a couple ordered for me though from the stoe I go to now.Thanks everyone for your helpful replies I think I will get 3, 2 for my 20gal and 1 for my 10gal.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

angelfishamy said:


> I haven't seen them locally since the pet store I used to see them at all of the time closed.I am going to ask to have a couple ordered for me though from the stoe I go to now.Thanks everyone for your helpful replies I think I will get 3, 2 for my 20gal and 1 for my 10gal.


Sounds good, let us know how it goes when you get them.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Apple Snails are the same as Mystery snails. There are several varieties, mostly based on color. I know petsolutions.com sells them, though shipping is much more than the actual snails.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

My local Wal-Mart has 2 different colors (yellow and black) listed as mystery snails.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ivwarrior said:


> My local Wal-Mart has 2 different colors (yellow and black) listed as mystery snails.


They are the same as Apple Snails, just with 2 different names.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

No No No.... Apple Snails are Cana Snails and get as large as a usual small apple, hence the name, Mystery snails, Brigs get maybe golf ball size and ONLY eat algea if they are Starving... sorry im a snail nut.. www.applesnail.net and with Mystery or Apple snails you have to have male and female to have eggs


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

So I guess the question is... do you really want something the size of an apple in your tank. In a 50+ gallon tank, they will be ok, but any smaller and they may just be too big. I think I will still go with a mystery snail (Pomacea bridgesii). Granted that I can't find true apple snails online for ordering, I think they are somewhat rare. If anyone knows a place to order 1, I would like to find out, I may like to have one for my 75 gallon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the actual apple snail is illegal to ship to or sell in many states as they have become a major pest in some areas.


----------



## marita123 (Sep 9, 2008)

*apple snail*

Apple snails are relative to South America. They live in fresh water. They are not found in salt water. They can also survive in water which is low in oxygen. The word apple snail come under latin name: Pomacea canaliculata.
--------------------
marita123 

Guaranteed ROI
Viral Marketing
Social Media Marketing
Search Engine Submissions
Email Marketing
Search Engine Marketing
Search Engine Optimization

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Uhh, no. The latin word for apple is malo. There is a great latin sentence: Malo malo malo malo. It translates to, "I prefer a bad man to a bad apple," or vice versa.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Mystery snails **Brigs (Pomacea bridgesii) get about the size of silver dollar, for the most part don't eat plants, spawn their eggs outside the water.









Apple snails **Canas (Pomacea canaliculata) Get the size of a baseball, and WILL eat plants, right down to the root. They also lay their eggs outside the water. Also is invasive and illegal in most states.



















I have both kinds, if you can't find any, let me know, I can sell you some.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Too bad they are illegal to ship in texas. I wouldn't mind buying some "mystery snails" for my 75 gallon.


----------

